# Hamburg



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all

I wanted to vend at the next Hamburg show, but they are booked...just wondering if anyone here (Michael, Derek, other???) have a table and would consider splitting it with me? I'll even pay the full cost of the table

Thanks


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I probably could have given you a corner but Foster is supposed to be coming up to table sit and the two of us need all of the space. I think the easiest way to get a table for a Hamburg show is to apply right after one is over. They are every two months. The vendors at the show have first opportunity to reserve for the next show two months ahead. If they don't get in their table money before one show is over the spot is available the next day for all comers. You can also ask to be on standby if their are any last minute cancelations.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't wait for Hamburg. As long as my snakes get sold I'll be able to get into a bit more trouble with the frogs!


----------

